# Mineral Site



## arod4224 (May 27, 2009)

I want to put out a mineral site here in Iowa. Any advice on the best mineral that I can find in this area. Maybe something that will help antler growth?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

check your state regulations, we can't do that here in Illinois


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i use imperial whitetails 30-06. it may take them awhile to start using it but once they do it will get hammered. i've got 11-12 different bucks using my lick now. i go through about 100lbs a year on my property


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

get vigortone cattle mineral. look for higher calcium and phosphorus varieties. this will get your deer "outside the ears" by age 1.5 yrs.
50lbs mineral to 50lbs of salt.

if you dont mix the salt in with it, they may not initially be attracted to it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Sportin' Woodies said:


> get vigortone cattle mineral. look for higher calcium and phosphorus varieties. this will get your deer "outside the ears" by age 1.5 yrs.
> 50lbs mineral to 50lbs of salt.
> 
> if you dont mix the *salt* in with it, they may not initially be attracted to it.


The main ingredient in that "deer co-caine".[/b]


----------



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

I got 4 50lb bags from TSC (Tractor Supply Company) 2 of them where mineral and 2 were salt now that 200lbs. for under $25 or you could get Anterler King mineral in a 20lb bag for $20 Hummm do the math. I mix them up into four 5gal. buckets and put out in a cool shady place so the sun can't get to it


----------

